

Designing Docs for Developers - amirnathoo
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2012/07/06/designing-docs-for-developers/

======
Androsynth
nice top-level categories. Too many doc pages can't even correctly do
something that simple.

One thing I hate is fixed headers. If I'm scrolling down the page, I want to
read whats on the page, not have you shove your branding down my throat while
also reducing the amount of content on my screen. If your stuff is good, i'll
happily scroll up and click on your stuff, but don't force it on me (this is a
problem with blogs too).

------
peter_l_downs
I'd be satisfied if most documentation looked more like stripe's:
<https://stripe.com/docs/api>

~~~
columbo
That was... perfect.

-> You send us X

<\- We give you Y

Why is it so many api docs fail on this basic level?

